# Cat got your tong?



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hello everyone,
I was just wondering who all is watching this bulletin board but not saying much of anything? Cat got your tong? 

Anyway, I thought it would be nice to hear from all of you about the breeds or types of pigeons you own and why.

So here it goes.
Bigbird here:
I raise mostly white pigeons. I have about 50 birds in total, including my pet roller named Lucky who is my shadow, and Sara my pet Seraphim, 5 house (ringneck) doves, two Eclectus parrots, and one wild crow. Then I have my beautiful loft birds, some are rescued feral, a few German Owls, Chinese Owls, a fairly new breed called Seraphim, a few white Syrian rollers, Birmingham rollers.

One of my Seraphim’s won a first place at the NPA Nationals in Puyallup Washington back in January. He is a cock, a very beautiful and strong bird. He is a very proud bird, so I did not tell him that we were the only Seraphim birds being shown at the show. 

My main interest is in raising pet pigeons. This form of activity is very different from raising and keeping loft birds. It takes a different kind of patience and for me the personal rewards of having a very close pet pigeon are tremendous.

OK….who is next. I am hoping that all of you will respond to this request. Let’s get a long thread going here so we can learn about everyone.

Regards to you all,
Bigbird (aka…Carl)


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for starting this thread....it's always nice to know a little something about any new "cyber-friends" I meet.

We've had racing pigeons since 1996. Started out when our son thought that it would be fun to get some, after seeing the loft and birds a friend of ours had. We bought a small loft and 6 pigeons that year.

Now, we're up to 3 loft buildings, with a total of 6 "rooms", and about 150 birds.

Two years ago, after 3 or 4 years of "thinking about it", we started breeding whites, to start a "Wedding Dove" release business. We've learned quite a bit about white homers since then...surprisingly enough, there is a lot of different "strategies" in the breeding and training of whites vs. coloured birds. Along with "releases", I have white ringnecks for displays only. We've also got a fantail, and two beautiful white 1/2 fantails in the loft, more just as pets.

At present, we are working on establishing a select breeding system, to improve the racing/homing abilities in white pigeons. (this is a LOT harder than you'd think). We hope to become breeders/racers of excellent grizzles and whites, and be able to offer them for sale.

In the meantime, we're just having fun! 

And, we do have "pets" in the loft too....got our birds hooked on peanuts, and several will fly to our arms to be hand-fed. The whole family pretty much takes part (except, funnily enough, the son who was the one who first wanted them...LOL). Our teenage daughter has her own "kit" of race birds, and the younger two can't wait until they're old enough to race their own birds too! 

Janine


----------



## B. Crowe (Mar 4, 2002)

I am new to the group, and new to pigeons. I adopted mine just last October. They are mixed variety with backgrounds of Rollers, Tumblers & Indian fantails I am told. I now have 15 birds.

I have an eleven year old pet starling, and a couple of house sparrows at the moment. But my managerie is always changing









I am a volunteer wildlife rehabber in spring & summer, doing mainly large corvids, mostly Crows & a few Ravens. I have also done starlings & sparrows as my center does not accept them for rehab










Here is a link to a page that has pictures of my pigeons on it. http://www.crow1.homestead.com/pigeons.html (I hope that works) The bottom two pictures are the pair that produced Patch and her sibling, the hen is the white one with the pretty little crest, and the dad is the brown & white bird sitting on the nest. ( I am anxiously waiting to see what colors the babies will turn out to be. So far out of two other hatchings (from different pairs), I have three all white babies. One did not make it past it's first day, I think it got stepped on by mom, who was a first time parent. BTW, the one with the Pearl colored eyes is my murderous nest plundering hen.

Little Patch is now up to 140 grams. This morning however, there was some separation in the skin at the scar tissue. It is right where some of the new feathers are trying to grow, and I think that may be the cause, I am going to keep my eye on it.

I don't know anything about pigeon racing. I have not allowed my birds to free-fly yet, because it is still cold where I live, and there are many hungry hawks living in my area. I would love to learn more, and it looks like I've found the right place.

Carl, I would love to hear about your crow







they are my favorite. And I already know all the rules, blah blah blah, yadda yadda. I have several friends that have non-releasable crows living with them. If I wasn't subject to my centers inspections, I would probably have one myself









I have two young children, and have been married for going on 22 years. I have always been an animal lover. Just can't imagine my life without something furry or feathery in it.

Barb


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi! I live in Montréal and as I speeak French, I will try my best to be understandable. I had only one pigeon in my life. I rescued him from a cat's mouth. This pigeon was not able to fly, so I made him by best friend. I was only 10 years old. He lived 15 years. I also had a conure, quails, and ringneck and diamond doves, but always in the house as pets. Now I have 3 button quails and 3 adult doves, who recently had 3 babies. I wrote on this board a month ago because one baby dove had a weak leg. Well, he died yesterday, at only 7 weeks old. I guess he had other malformations inside his body. But he was already so tame... by heart breaks for each bird I lost. But birds bring so much happiness in my life that the sad pain I feel now is accepted... and I still have the two other babies who are 2 weaks old and are doing well!
I love to see that other poeple love pigeons and birds as well







My dream would be to have a huge pigeons and doves loft!
Poulette


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

I currently have 36 pigeons, 4 doves, 4 lovebirds, 1 zebra finch, and dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, ducks, and geese to boot. All were rescues at one point or another.

The doves are two white ringnecks, 1 fawn and white pied ringneck, and 1 fawn ringneck with lovely white primaries on the wings.

Of the pigeons, most are ferals, but a few are racers/homers that were not able to be returned to their owners for one reason or another.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

Hi pigeon friends,
We currently have about 38 birds. There are homing pigeons, one parlor roller, about eight Birmingham Rollers and four white Utility Pigeons. My husband and I love to watch them all fly, their interaction with us and with one another. I love to hear them communicate among themselves as well as with us. By the way, our little grandma parlor roller (Pollywog, hatched in '81) finally has a family (one squab) with her strapping red Birmingham roller (Red). Their baby is named Tadpole. It's just a bit of a thing but is doing very well on the food I have been feeding it. I began introducing seed into the babies diet as well as the formula.
I love cleaning the loft, giving fresh water, feed and grit each morning before getting myself ready for the day. This allows me time to talk, kiss and handle each bird. It also gives me a good sense I've done what I could to give them a healthy environment to live in.
I have quite a few "pet pigeons" who attach themselves to me each time I enter the loft as well as when they are out "free" and we are in the yard. When the birds are released I cannot make it to the back door of our home before two of our birds have caught and landed on me. The birds seem to love landing in our fenced back yard with us while we work. The birds also seem to enjoy our grandchildren (who were raised to respect the birds and seem to truly love them) and our dog, Riley.
I love the pigeons. They have given me more then I could began to tell you.
Thank you.








Sincerely,
Nancy Verkist


[This message has been edited by Nancy (edited March 10, 2002).]


----------



## Robyn (Mar 7, 2002)

Hi Bigbird.
Was glad to see your post wanting to learn about everyone. I'm new at this computer stuff and new to pigeons too.
My name is Robyn. My mother called me Doolittle because I've been an animal lover since my time began. When I was 7, on my way home from school, I found a kitten that needed my help. (at least I thought so.) Cats don't follow easily so I tied the belt from my dress around it's neck. It didn't have any trouble following me after that. Mom said I could keep it. What a mistake she made. I brought home all types of critters and haven't stopped yet. 2 years ago I rescued a litter of skunks whose mother had been "napping" for 4 days on the road not far from my house. The little ones didn't even have their eyes open. There were 6 of them, all alike so I put dots of white out on their heads to tell them apart. I bottle fed the little darlings and when weened, let them go the the animal refuge center in Espanola, NM. Updates from the center notified me they did well and were released into the wild, successfully. 
Doolittle indeed. 
I know this is long, just letting you know I really want to do well by these lovely,lovable birds.
Oh, and, don't think for one minute that baby skunks can't spray.
That's what I was told.
WRONG..
Now, tell me what I need to know about pigeons.
They don't spray too do they?
Thanks for the opportunity,
Any help from anyone will be appreciated.
Robyn


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

terry you got alot of animals but the board is moderated by bigbird, TAWhatley, raynjudy

------------------
luke


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

Dear Pigeon friends,
I know all the subjects above and below this question are very important. I also know there are people waiting for your expert advice. But can you take just a minute after giving your expert advice and allow us on this web site to get to know about the feathered and not as feathered loved ones you have in your lives. It's enjoyable reading about those we speak with on an almost daily basis on this site.
Meant with the upmost respect.
Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## queenbee (Dec 14, 2001)

Hi, I'm assumining Nancy meant she'd like to know the moderators better. That would be nice, you folks are our "mentors"!!! I want you all to know I've enjoyed your company, & learned MUCH from your advice. I'm kind of a Dolittle, like Robyn, & like Nancy can't imagine life without pets. I'd like to have a Boxer, but I already have 9 dogs, 1 which I got "on purpose" the other 8, got me! I have horses, cats, a ferret,chickens, guineas, pigeons, doves, & honeybees. Some of the horses I got on purpose, & the bees. The rest have been acquired because of my nature to rescue & preserve life. I've raised & set free lots of "wild" creatures over the years. Raised 5 daughters (set 3 of them free), 2 grandsons & a husband. My pigeons & doves came as a surprise. I'd always liked birds a lot, but I don't like them caged up. As a kid I'd see pigeons downtown, & I loved Mary Poppins. I didn't really know people kept pigeons as pets. Anyway, I was at work 1 night & my little girl called & said "Ronnie brought you some more birds" I figured it was chickens, but it was a pair of doves & fantail pigeons. A friend of his had gotten them & decided she didn't want to mess with them, so... I didn''t even know WHAT the pigeons were at first, they looked so funny with their chest all puffed out & their head tucked back, & they sounded like they were laughing. Now, 5 mo. later, they live on my living room table & they're BEAUTIFUL. The doves are not as personable, but I love them too. The doves have been very prolific, & the poor pigeons have had 3 sets of infertile eggs. Bigbird, I hope I haven't told you more than you wanted to know







Love to all, Martha


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi all. I got into the hobby about 10 years ago, when a neighbor with pigeons moved in. A year later I moved away, and took some with me. That first loft I kept for a year, and then lost them in a rather tragic accident. By that time, I was living with my father, who wouldn't allow me to keep any, so I had to make myself content with caring for my mentors flock. Moved to my present location 2 years ago, and decided to start my own loft last june. 

Rough start, though. A few birds starting going light, then they started dropping like flies. Tried everything that made sense, (and a couple of rather wild ideas), and eventually found that the losses were being caused by internal parasites that were not killed be normal medications. Got some stuff from a vet ( Iromec, it's wonderful stuff) that stopped these parasites cold. Within a few weeks of treating, they were all fine, and haven't seen a sign of it since. All told though, I'd guess at least 40 birds were lost at this time. 

Started with mostly roller, but quickly found a big problem with that. The kit refused to settle here. Three attempts, the last taking 23 birds that left and didn't return. Since then, I've shifted gears from rollers to fancy breeds. I've kept some of my pet rollers, and now they're content with the flight pen. 

Total, I'd say there are slightly over 100 birds here. We have rollers, white homers, a few colored homers, pouters, (regular and spanish) archangels, orienatal frills, lepzig tumblers, a fantail, a jake, a turbit, a oriental roller, and assorted mixed breeds. 

On one hand, I have some fancy bird pairs that will breed to sell some little ones. But everything is welcome here, have a couple that can't fly, have a couple with one eye. Crossbreeds are welcome. First and foremost, they are pets. The only things that are sold are extras, I've found that it keeps the population from getting out of hand and helps pay the feed bill at the same time. Already have 4 large pens, and looks like some more in the works, lol. Eventually, I'd like to possibly move to the country and convert an older house or barn into a huge loft, it'd be tons of work, but tons of fun too. 

Ok now, someone else post, lol. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

Actually not, Queenbee. Ithink most of us would like to get to know each person participating on this website better. 
Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Well Nancy, I told you all about my feathered friends, but left out the "un-feathered" ones!

So....

Rotti/Shepherd Cross dog, weight about 120 lbs.
Collie X dog -- about 65 lbs.
Jack Russell Terrier -- or "terror" , goes about 12 lbs., and bosses the other two!
one royal Python (also called Ball Python)
2 cats (indoor only)
1 mouse (actually daughter's)
4 kids, ages 9-18
1 husband

and a lot of craziness around here! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I also left one off my list ... Henny Penny, a lovely little black Old English Game Bantam hen. She laid her first egg a couple of days ago (or at least the first one since I have had her).

Am also expecting to receive a poor little parakeet on Saturday whose idiot owner left caged in a closed garage when they moved away. They also left a pregnant cat that will be cared for by my cat rescue friends. Such cruelty I cannot fathom.

Then there is the little fuzzy yellow duckling that I will pick up later today from my friend who rescued it after it was dumped at a city park.

And then, the supposed swan (I am pretty sure it will be a domestic goose) due to arrive on Saturday with a large tumor on the abdomen. I am hoping the rescuer is mistaken about the tumor and is just seeing the normal fatty pouches that geese have. We shall see.

Since baby season is now in full swing here in Southern California, it is anybody's guess what else will show up over the coming months. There will certainly be many, many ducklings, goslings, and chicks dumped a few weeks after Easter, and soon the regular bird babies (starlings, sparrows, pigeons, doves, etc.) will be arriving in large numbers.

Definitely Spring Is Here!

Terry Whatley


----------



## candra (Dec 18, 2001)

Well our flock is small by most standards, but growing. My guys are all pets, and mostly rescues or offspring of rescues. 

My husband is putting together the finishing touches oon a website for them. (in his spare time) He's photogrpaher and has some great shots of them. He's also a programmer, and graphic designer and he does web design so the birds web page is a fun diversion for him. He also builds all of their habitats.

OK, so inside we have Cookie (our oldest) and also Sheila (our Albino ring neck dove). They both have homes but Cookie has the run of the house. Charles just built a new bigger habitat for Sheila and we are expecting a mate for her next week. (from pigeons.com member Marian who lives near us).

Outside we have an aviary (pigeon gardens) and currently we have five pigens Joe & Amelia, Foster & Rosswell and top bird Jeckle. We are adopting three more next week from Marian. Lily & Lonesome --Lily is a poison survivor who really had a rough go of it and Lonesome was hand raised from a baby and isn't releasable. The other bird doesn't have a name (yet) but Marian found him/her in her yard starved and thin. Probably an escapee from somebodys loft.

That will put us at capacity here, but we decided that we will adopt from Marian (who does wildlife rehab) whnever we have a spot. We have a very mixed loft but everybody is welcome. The birds all have a very mellow personality. 

We don't let thme fly free. They are just part of our family. We have a wonderful outdoor space and it's great to enjoy them in the summer and spring. We have our patio table right next to pigeon gardens. And they are right outsdie our bedroom window. Cookie likes to sit there and watch them some times. 

Candy


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

I am new to the list but have kept pigeons on and off for many years. I live in the UK and keep pigeons of all different colours just as a hobby. I also treat injured, sick or orphan wildlife and have good training as an avian vet nurse.
Most of my 30+ and growing pigeons have names like Scops, Piedy, Redmomma, Griz, Freck, Jence, Wee Tam, Brud, BG, (short for Big Girl) and Emshe, (short for Monster Hen!)
I always think that one day I will run out of names, but something always seems to come up.
I also keep and breed different species of owls, I currently have about 20, and I have 3 European Buzzards too.
Besides that I have 3 cats and 2 dogs.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Welcome, Nooti - nice to see another UK pigeon & wildlife person found their way here









Believe me, it's a great forum - enjoy!!

John


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Thank you for the welcome John. I forgot to mention I have also a pet Magpie who was stolen from the nest and reared on bread and other rubbish. As such she has a severe deformity of the feet due to rickets. I also have a 6 year old crow who is completely blind. Both live together and are inbelievably tame and sweet natured.
I have a website at http://website.lineone.net/~wild-life-line which has a section for pigeons. Sadly since Tiscali took over lineone certain settings have changed and I have been unable to update it as I normally do, but still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nooti,

Welcome and nice to see you here! I hope you will enjoy our little flock (well, maybe not so little ... over 600 of us now).

Terry Whatley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi everyone,

My first pigeon literally fell at my feet in November 1999, and since then I have found another 25 sick and injured pigeons. I have kept 5 of them: Feefo, Hurdy, Gurdy, Blackie and Speckles. Initially this was because they were suffering from Paramyxo virus, and I didn't want them to go to a sanctuary where they might infect other pigeons, but later Feefo had what appeared to be a relapse and lost her ability to fly. The vet had told me that her nervous system was permanently scarred, and I couldn't risk the others relapsing in the feral equivalent of "the wild", so I decided to provide a permanent home for PMV victims. When I only had Feefo I had a 4ftX6ft aviary built in the back garden. I had been advised that this would be adequate for up to 5 pairs, but it seemed to be too cramped for a single bird, and every so often I have felt compelled to add an extension. It is now 17 foot long and I am running out of garden.
Of my five three are hens: Blackie (barren but happily paired with Hurdy), Feefo and Speckles, who compete for Gurdy's unstable affections (he has been known to dismantle the nest from under one to provide twigs for the other!) I practice strict "hatch control" on Speckles and Feefo, replacing their eggs with dummies; but have to provide a dummy for Blackie as well, to keep her happy. John introduced me to this site, and I have picked up a lot of tips, but haven't had much to contribute, hence the silence.

Cynthia


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Indie "Brian"
I got started about a year ago when a neighbor moved out and some of his flock were left behind. I started to feed them in my driveway until one came up dead. I took it to the vet to see why it died and was told that it had been poisoned, I couldnt bear to see the rest of them get poisoned so I took it upon myself to collect them and build a loft for them.

Since then I have bought 8 more birmingham rollers from a breeder in my area and have let 6 pairs breed, so now I have 27 of them. I let them out to fly every other day unless they are on eggs or feeding young.

I dont compete in roller flies or shows I have them for my own enjoyment because I love pigeons very much and just love to sit in my yard and watch them perform.

I know what Nancy means I would like to get to know everyone here a little better myself, I think that I get taken the wrong way sometimes - and rub people the wrong way. Not only here but in my life also. I dont mean to, I am really a nice guy. I just have a hard time sometimes with my words, or choice of them.

~Brian


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I raise German Toy Breeds;priests,starlings,and archangels.Most of my original birds I located online and made arrangements for the breeders to bring them to the National Young Bird Show in Louisville,Kentucky. Between the birds in the sale section and the show there were around ten thousand pigeons! I would reccomend that anyone interested in pigeons that is able to attend this show do so.The dates are October 25&26,2002.It's located at the Louisville Expo Center.


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi, I'm Marjorie. I became a member when we found Pige, an injured feral and took him into our family. He healed and we thought we would release him, but he didn't leave until about a year later when a lady (pigeon) lured him away. We were heartbroken. Last year we were at a flea market and found two badly abused fantails. We brought them home to nurse back to health. They are Castor and Pollux. We are very happy to have pigeons back in our lives once more. Other family members are my husband Austin, Betsy, our yellow lab, Clown the cat, Baby and Yellowbird, two parakeets, and Oscar, a wild rabbit who was apparently hit by a car last week. As a result he is blind in one eye, and most likely has some neurological damage, so he can't be released.
Our daughter and her two children also spend a lot of time here.
I'm very happy to hear about the bird show in Louisville. Thanks, sirpigeon. I have not yet found another pigeon person here in Kentucky. And thanks Carl, this was a great idea - I'm really enjoying reading about the lives and interests of fellow members.


----------



## pigeon lover 4 ever (Mar 17, 2002)

hi
i love pigeons 
but this morning my favourite fantail my only pigeon got eaten by a fox








have any of your birds been attaced?


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

i"ve lost 3 to hawks and 2 squabs and a mature one to a racoon.


----------



## robo squab (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Everybody!!

Wow! I guess I came a little late. I have about 21 feral pigeons and 4 homers (I am expanding my homer population (hopefully).) and one Ringneck Dove. Thats it for birds and anything else for that matter. I used to raise chickens and 2 ducks but there such a mess and very far from intelligent, espicially the chickens, so I just got into the full time job of pigeons and there training. I think I am going to get some other birds but I don't really know what and when. I am wondering where did Fred go? he didn't answer this topic yet. That's it for now thanks to everyone and of course Carl and as Ray always says Pigeons Forever!! Robo Squab


----------



## pigeon_gal (Mar 19, 2002)

to all 
i hate all anmails that attack pigeons
pigeon_gal


----------



## crazyroller (Nov 4, 2001)

We have some different breeds of pigeons. I have always loved the flying rollers, and watching them roll in the sky. Then just last year, I set my interests on bald headed show rollers, hoping to show some of them. And when that didn't work, I decided on Birmingham rollers. The ones that I have now are spinners. They spin in the air for about 25- 30 feet. I just got some this winter, and I haven't let any out yet. I can't wait to see their performance. My brother now has my show rollers, and some komorners, and helmets, and my wife is into her modenas. We also have peacocks, rabbits, chickens, a dog, a cat, and my daughter has her own hampster.


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Hi all,

Dinky fell into our life, literally, two years ago this upcoming April. She and her sibling fell from a 20ft pole. I managed to keep her among the living, however, very sadly her sibling passed by the end of a week. She is the light of our lives. Completely imprinted, ( in love actually) with my husband. I knew nothing about pigeons until about 6 months after Dinky came to us when we got with the times and bought a computer. The book I bought helped me very little, and they a 'Ray' of light came into our lives along with another fine gentleman that gave us help and advice with Dinky. Forever grateful.

Next came our Ringneck dove. I found her in the driveway of a mortuary. She was very tame and loving. I never would have guessed that I would have two birds ruling my house! But here they are and what they say usually goes.

I spotted Dante' running for his life from a big fat cat in the middle of a street. It took some coaxing and my fighting off the cat to catch him. I was successful and with the help of a great many people here, Dante' healed just fine from a torn crop, a hole in the back of his neck and a bite taken from his rump.

Snowball was spotted by a coworker at an abandoned car wash. He is a fine looking gentleman. He was many blocks from any of the ferel flocks, pure white and huge, unlike any of the ferels in town. I tried to coax him to me, he came within 1 foot of me, for three days. Finally my hubby and I went for him after dark and caught him with no problem. 

Although Dante' and Snowball keep their distance, I love them all terribly so.

Because of Dinky, my heart has been opened to pigeons in a way that I never thought could happen. I love hearing, reading about them, seeing them, watching them in the skies...I'm nuts about them.

Other than the four housebirds we have Spookie, Mickie, Juju, Sugar, Spice, Lady, Goo, Big Dog, Puppy 1 and Puppy 2...our dogs. Ruff, Monkey and Bleu...our cats. Princess...my dear little Silkie hen. Sherry, Sunshine and Bully...our pygmy goats.

Oh yes, and Larry, my ablsolutely wonderful husband that puts up with me and my ever growing crew!!!









Thanks Carl, for a wonderful site such as this for us all to come together and share.

Terri


----------



## PETPIGEONS (Aug 26, 2001)

Hello everyone,

My name is Phil and I just restarted raising pigeons after a 25 year absence. I raised rollers with my younger brother since I was about 8 years old until I was 17 years old. Girls then took precedence. Anyway I just restarted a year ago this month and totally enjoy my birds. They are my passion actually. I now raise about 150 birds, about 110 rollers and then I have a variety of birds which my wife helps out with the "Pretty Birds." We raise Rollers, Parlors, Swallows, Trumpeters, Pouters, Fantails, Lahores, West of Englands and Jacobins, these are my wife's favorite. I built a 2 car garage sized cage in my back yard to house these birds for the winter and just today put 4 kits into their kit boxes to get ready for the flying season. I really enjoy watching my rollers fly and even more excited this year as I have acquired most of my stock through the winter months and have yet to see them fly. 

My wife and I have met many super pigeon people in the short time we have had birds and look forward to meeting many more. We live in Tacoma, Wa and have attended all of the shows available in this state. Really nice birds. My wife has names for some of her birds like Pretty Boy and Pretty Bird but I think she's still getting used to them and soon all will have real names. As for my rollers I actually have too many to give them names but still know each one by their own characteristics. I am trying to raise mostly colored rollers and hope to raise a lot of white rollers. All of these birds are deep spinners (hopefully) and I only keep about 8 pairs to breed for stock and fly the rest. I lost quite a few birds to Hawks, Falcons and Rats last year. Took care of the Rat problem but will have to keep a better eye out for the Hawks and Falcons this year. 

It's kind of funny that before I had pigeons, I never paid much attention to the skies but after losing about 30 birds to these air predators, I began to watch a little closer and not let the birds out if I even saw a large bird flying. I actually mistook Seagulls as predators at one point as they would fly high and glide like a hawk but finally learned to differentiate the big birds. Talk of a learning experience. When I was younger I raised birds in San Diego and never had a Predator problem. But I guess times have changed and they are everywhere. This is becoming lengthy so thanks to Carl for allowing us to share our pigeon raising experiences. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm something of an odd one out here - I don't rehab or (now) have any pigeons. 

As I've posted in segments, I became a pigeon fan just by having some drop in on me and take up temporary, but quite a long, residence a few years back. I started subscribing to the UWS pigeon list back in '98 and then, through Ray referring to it, to this forum. 

Since my first encounters with pigeons, when my workplace was 5 minutes walk from home and I could be on hand, my career has changed direction. This means that my frequent absences from the area prohibit 'hands on' care of needy pigeons - so I have to take them to a bird hospital, where they are always cared for to the best of human ability. I make up for it, to a degree, by giving a good measure of financial help to the hospital - my 'pigeon insurance', as I tell them









Reading what I do on this forum, I would dearly love to be in a different position, to be able to get into the practicals of personal care - but that's not how life is right now, frustrating tho' it be. For example, I find a poorly pigeon outside on a Sunday morning, and I have a plane to catch for Scotland in the afternoon - fast drive to the hospital, and 'phone from Scotland later in the week for a progress report. That's about my limit









I study a lot of pigeon-related material, and pigeon behaviour, and can at least use, and have used, what I've learned and observed in defense of pigeons when I learn of threats to them. Last year I had a 'phone interview with someone involved in a program for an 'internet TV' company, who wanted to talk to someone who had something good to say about feral pigeons - whether they used much, I do not know, but the gal seemed genuinely interested. A while back, I had several discussions with the apartment block management and the local environmental health authority, to head off action against the pigeons in my own neighborhood. Currently, I'm attempting to get some cooperation from an animal organisation (who shall remain nameless, but are remarkably un-cooperative) and a pro-Pigeon group in London to get details of the position with the pigeons in Trafalgar Square. These things I can do - and I guess we each fill whatever niche we can in looking out for our feathery buddies









But, really, the posts I have seen on this forum are truly amazing and often brings tears to my eyes - sometimes of sadness, but mostly of gratitude, for your love of pigeons









And I'm sure learning a heck of a lot, too!

Warmest regards to y'all - John


----------



## B. Crowe (Mar 4, 2002)

John, I have not been a member for long, but wish I lived closer so that I might care for your birds in your absence. I know how hard it can be to find someone willing and capable to do such things. I have quite a managerie myself, and am lucky to have a friend who is not so squeamish, and will care for my babies when I have to be gone.( for now)

Like I said before, my rehab is specialized, and it certainly is not in the pigeon area!LOL. I have only known pigeons for a short while (less than a year) though I had some before in the early 90's, I honestly had not a single clue about pigeon health & husbandry till recently. 

I love to learn, and this board affords me the opportunity to learn without being riduculed. I apprectiate that! 

I am willing to share any information, and knowledge I have regarding rehab, though limited, and will offer my humble opinion from time to time if I think it can help. Just as I hope you will continue to do even though you haven't any pidgies at the moment









Barb


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Any more of you out there that have not told us about yourself? What about you John? We love hearing about everyone, but we will not use the information in court, unless asked.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Hi all,
Firstly, I have too many birds! The population in-home ebbs and flows dramatically over the course of the year, the same as Terry's. I rehab birds and bring home various species of songbirds as well as pigeons and doves.
Baby bird season hasn't hit yet and I cringe when I think of it. 
Current population includes my own flock of ring-neck doves which number about 55. Many of them are named after my favorite composers--George and Ira, Irving, Cole, Oscar (after Oscar Levant), Alan and Fritz (Lerner and Loewe). 
Dave is l5 yrs old and my best dove mom. She has done miracles being a surrogate to infants that appeared dead. She will lovingly raise whatever infant I put under her. 
I have two Bobwhite quail, Beastley and Baboo. Baboo is named after a world-famous Sherpa that my husband, Greg, met in the Himalayas last year. (Another sherpa, Kusong, will be staying with us mid summer for a few weeks. Kusong said that it was his dream to see America before he dies. He is the only person who has climbed Mt. Everest from all four sides. Greg is planning to take him to San Francisco, The Monterey coast, Disneyland and Yosemite. I am planning to take Kusong through the car wash on Coffee Rd, and to Raleys supermarket.

I have a little flock of Coturnix quail, about l3 I think, but they won't stand still when I try to count them. The little macho males become silent and take up knitting with the girls from Oct to March. In March, the testosterone kicks in again and they start to scream and behave in ungentlemanly fashion. 

My two permanent pijjies (feral rescues) are Obie and Grumpy. Both in very sad shape when I got them. Obie was brain damaged and couldn't eat (too disoriented) for 2 months, requiring tubing and special housing. Grumpy was a fledgling covered in oil and too unstable to wash for two weeks. It then took another 3 weeks to wash him in stages so as not to kill him from the stress. He is blind on his right side from some impact. Today he is a big, robust, shiny black hombre, not very bright, and in love with Obie. 

Obie is a beautiful, very smart hen who calculates her moves, like the velociraptors in Jurassic Park. She is small and black, with alot of white splashes all over. Very pretty.
I also have l7 ferals that I raised or rehabbed that are ready for release any day now, depending on weather. 

Greg has 3 crazy starlings in his office, free-flying. They are Bosco, Sprockett and Sputnik. I hear Greg yelling at them occasionally during the day when they deliberately get in trouble.

Handsome is a big black feral with a story similar to Grumpy. The left side of his head is crushed in, eye included, from some awful trauma. He is in love with Stumpy who was badly mistreated (looks like she was tortured). She can't fly, wings are gone from the elbow down, tail follicles damaged so that she cannot grow feathers. They are in love and take strolls, build nests, and so on. I am hoping my vet's tech will adopt them soon. 

During baby bird season last year, I brought home the high risk songbirds for round the clock home care--robins, titmice, pheobes, swifts, swallows (both of these a nightmare to feed), meadowlarks and a few others. Each of them have extraordinary characteristics of species. They have to be fed every 30 minutes for l2-14 hours a day. (That is another story.)

The baby doves and pijjies are easy compared to the songbirds. I take the dove/pij babies to work. My boss's office serves as a nursery, with heating pads, syringes, towels, etc. He can't go in without all the baby pijjies crying for him to feed them. I leave a little space where he can sit down at his desk. He's very tolerant and he knows it's easier for me to have my way than to put up with me if I don't get what I want.

I've probably forgotten somebody.

Oh, yes. Two adopted zebra finches--Finster and Fiona. 

Best,
Marian


----------

